
Disinformation campaigns targeting veterans are in the spotlight on Capitol Hill - thechrisshort
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-technology-202/2019/11/13/the-technology-202-disinformation-campaigns-targeting-veterans-are-in-the-spotlight-on-capitol-hill-today/5dcaeed8602ff1184c316409/
======
texuhn
what won't they do

